# Insert ohne Auswirkung



## Kenan89 (25. Jan 2012)

Die Profis unter den Java Programmierern werden vielleicht lachen über mein jetziges Problem, aber noch bin ich ja neuling in Sache Java und Datenbanken.

Mein Problem:
Zum Testen habe ich eine Tabelle erstellt(in Oracle SQL):

```
create table testt(
Name varchar(20);
Beschreibung varchar(20);
);
```

Jetzt will ich mit Java natürlich durch eine GUI Daten in diese Tabelle einfügen:


```
Statement statement = connection.createStatement();
statement.executeUpdate("insert into testt(Name, Beschreibung) values ('Test1', 'Beschreibung1')");
statement.close();
connection.close();
```
Leider passiert nichts. Sieht jemand den Fehler? 

P.S.: Datenbankverbindung connection funktioniert. Davor habe ich nämlich eine Anweisung mit Select COUNT (*) from testt; durchgeführt und mir wurden die Anzahl der Zeilen ausgegeben.


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2012)

Hast du committed?


----------



## Kenan89 (25. Jan 2012)

Was ist comitted?


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2012)

Using Transactions (The Java™ Tutorials > JDBC(TM) Database Access > JDBC Basics)

Solltest das Tutorial mal ganz durcharbeiten: Lesson: JDBC Basics (The Java™ Tutorials > JDBC(TM) Database Access)


----------



## EnHancEd[] (25. Jan 2012)

Einfach würde ich das nicht beschreiben, zumindest nicht einfache Java-Aufgabe. 
[edit SlaterB: Titel des Themas inzwischen geändert, besser nicht auf sowas beziehen  ]

Hier brauchst du mehr Hintergrundwissen als du glaubst.
erst JDBC / SQL, Collections dann kannst damit anfangen


----------



## Kenan89 (25. Jan 2012)

Das Problem war einfach nur, dass ich eine Spalte mit "Name" benannt hatte. Name ist natürlich ein resevierter Begriff in Oracle. Jetzt habe ich diese Spalte umbenannt und es geht.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

noch wichtiger anscheinend war/ ist das Problem, dass du dazu keine Fehlermeldung gesehen hast?
vielleicht schlechtes try/catch oder nicht in Konsole geschaut oder einfach nur nicht hier gepostet?

Tippfehler oder solche exotischeren Schnitzer können ungewollt tagtäglich passieren, genau dafür gibts dann aber Fehlermeldungen,
meist gar kein Problem,
wenn aber diese fehlen oder nicht verstanden werden..

das solltest du in Eigeninteresse klären, falls du den Fehler jetzt auf andere Weise gefunden hast, etwa in DB-Tool,
bau lieber wieder testweise einen Fehler ein und vergewissere dich, dass das in Java auch erkannt wird,
sonst musst du ohne Netz weiterarbeiten..


----------



## Evil-Devil (25. Jan 2012)

Wenn du das Schlüsselwort mit den Escape Sequenzen für Oracle Spaltenbezeichner schreibst, wirst du auch Name verwenden können.

Also
[sql]insert into testt("Name", "Beschreibung") values ('Test1', 'Beschreibung1')[/sql]

Spaltennamen sollte man nach Möglichkeit immer klein schreiben.


----------

